# Sikhism Philosophy Digest



## Admin (Aug 27, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscription Information - Click here to unsubscribe from this newsletter</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Password - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Regards.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 27-08-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16858">Hukamnama August 27, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 27, 2007, Monday 05:00 AM. IST]  / Awsw ]  / mnu myro gju, ijhbw myrI ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>27-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>09:24 AM, 27-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16857">The True Guru in Deep Meditation?</a><br />When did you come to meet Guru Granth sahib Balbir ji cos I met Guru Granth ...</td>	<td>Balbir Singh</td>	<td>27-08-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>08:03 AM, 27-08-2007</td>	<td>TGill</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16826">Why God keeps silent to somebody even after intensive cry?</a><br /></td>	<td>dattaswami</td>	<td>26-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>06:31 PM, 26-08-2007</td>	<td>dattaswami</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16827">Why are people indulged in killing each other in the name of God?</a><br /></td>	<td>dattaswami</td>	<td>26-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>06:32 PM, 26-08-2007</td>	<td>dattaswami</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16828">Praying God to solve a problem is the most foolish path of ignorance</a><br /></td>	<td>dattaswami</td>	<td>26-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>06:33 PM, 26-08-2007</td>	<td>dattaswami</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16829">The best way of pleasing God</a><br /></td>	<td>dattaswami</td>	<td>26-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>06:35 PM, 26-08-2007</td>	<td>dattaswami</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16830">The happiness and misery in this world are based on the bonds you have with the items</a><br /></td>	<td>dattaswami</td>	<td>26-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>06:36 PM, 26-08-2007</td>	<td>dattaswami</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />This is not so much a reply but a question. I think that rest/shops should have ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>321</td>	<td>12131</td>	<td>03:27 PM, 05-08-2007</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>21763</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />I have been heterosexual and bisexual. None lasted too long because naturally I ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>247</td>	<td>13157</td>	<td>12:16 AM, 27-08-2007</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />Hey new here... just saw this post first.. /   / I just don't understand how ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>232</td>	<td>18291</td>	<td>04:42 AM, 21-08-2007</td>	<td>llpindd</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Wahe Guru ji ka khalsa Wahe Gur ji ki fateh. /   / To me  one single answers is ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>191</td>	<td>13562</td>	<td>05:54 PM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Vikram ji /  / A calm and factual rebuttal, fact after fact, always wins the ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>181</td>	<td>2764</td>	<td>11:08 AM, 27-08-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />i think you didn't understand by what I meant as in gold stars. It was not an ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>8582</td>	<td>07:41 AM, 09-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />i have a tatoo of a khanda and a lion mixed together, with shere punjab written ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>17538</td>	<td>06:44 PM, 04-12-2006</td>	<td>shere punjab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14720</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>12930</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />Ok, first off Guru Nanak Dev Ji wasn't a prophet HE WAS SOOOOO MUCH MORE. Guru ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>116</td>	<td>12568</td>	<td>10:26 AM, 25-07-2007</td>	<td>Amritdhari_grl</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Don;t Point Finger On Any Religion What Are Your Views About The Gurbani Recited ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>98</td>	<td>10200</td>	<td>08:09 PM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>9754</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Drkhalsa ji and respected forum members, Starting with the comment of the good ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>9101</td>	<td>02:00 AM, 22-08-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16785">Hukamnama August 24, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 24, 2007, Friday 05:00 AM. IST]  / slok m5 ]  / koit ibGn iqsu lwgqy ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>24-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16765">Hukamnama August 22, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 22, 2007, Wednesday 05:00 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI mhlw 5 ]  / Bey ikpwl ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>22-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16735">Hukamnama August 20, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 20, 2007, Monday 05:00 AM. IST]  / slok m5 ]  / swjn qyry crn kI hoie ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>20-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16721">Hukamnama August 19, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 19, 2007, Sunday 05:30 AM. IST]  / sUhI mhlw 4 ]  / kIqw krxw srb rjweI ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>19-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16709">Hukamnama August 18, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 18, 2007, Saturday 05:00 AM. IST]  / gUjrI mhlw 1 Gru 4  / <> siqgur ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>18-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16691">Hukamnama August 17, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 17, 2007, Friday 05:00 AM. IST]  / sloku m5 ]  / hir nwmu n ismrih swD ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>17-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16679">Hukamnama August 16, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 16, 2007, Thursday 04:45 AM. IST]  / sloku m: 3 ]  / ry jn auQwrY dibEhu ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>16-08-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=429">Bir Ishwar Singh Grewall</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1647">rosethorne</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=538">kapil@Temple.edu</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2845">TanuRani</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=742">Dr. I D Gaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1211">harvinders</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=3979">K.P.Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=863">Beast</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1255">Sinta</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1184">UnstoppableSingh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>225 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>237 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2,324 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------



## TGill (Aug 27, 2007)

Aman ji, 

Why are we not able to see Mr. Dattaswami's threads, is there something fishy in there ?

Just curious.

TGill


----------

